# Tradition Arms Colt 45 single action Army



## fredtreadway (Aug 1, 2011)

My uncle has a single action revolver manufactured by Tradition Arms (stamped on underside of barrel). It is a Colt .45 Army replica with Colt patent dates stamped on left side of the frame. Does anyone have any info on this gun? He called Tradition Arms and they denied ever making this gun.


----------



## fredtreadway (Aug 1, 2011)

I just had a chance to look at my uncle's gun and it turns out not to be manufactured by Tradition Arms. It is an ASM Tradition Colt .45 single action model 1873. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

